# Seasoning smoker



## pg77 (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a brand new master built vertical dual fuel smoker. Any suggestions or tips on the first seasoning of the smoker?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2017)

Spray the inside with Pam & crank it up to 300 degrees for a couple of hours with some wood chunks in the wood chip pan.

Al


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 30, 2017)

What does your manual say for break in? I don't have a masterbuilt but last time I had a new one it was 3 hrs I think. ?


----------



## pg77 (Jan 30, 2017)

The manual says to smoke for 1 hour at 350 degrees, let unit cool, reapply a coat of oil and burn again for 20 minutes.


----------



## pg77 (Jan 30, 2017)

Any difference between spraying with cooking oil or rubbing the oil on with a brush or cloth?


----------



## marctrees (Jan 31, 2017)

I believe I can accurately say -  Virtually any brand and style of smoker will have some amount of like oily residue from manufacturing.

Most don't bother, but I would FIRST give the inside a quick rubdown with at LEAST a dry clean rag.

I , for MYSELF, would use stronger, but for someone else I'll say basic ammonia window cleaner such as old school Windex would do a final wipe best.

Then, BEFORE you put on any seasoning oil, let it run hot for a few hours, until you smell no more fumes.

Shut it off, let cool a bit w door open, for comfort and safety.

Then oil it and cook longer, like the guys say.

Apply it however you want, but prepare for a puddle inside when you heat it if you slather on overly heavy.

And keep in mind, the spray probably has a flammable propellant.

So I'd let it air out minute or two before turning back on.

This is what I believe is the best way.

It is NOT from years of Smoker experience like many here, but it is from a lifetime of many different metal projects, including BBQ's.      Marc


----------



## bellaru (Jan 31, 2017)

I wiped it out with hot soapy water and heated mine on high empty 2 hours. I tried to rub it with oil but missed some spots. I figured it would cover more when heated but it did not. I then ran to the store and bought a spray can of grill oil like suggested. So much easier! Sprayed it real quick and ran again for about 30 min. Seemed to work great


----------

